# Relay Bypass and Off Board Wiring



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 20, 2020)

It's been awhile since doing these on the reg so I'm a bit rusty. Here I have my main board and relay bypass module soldered together via pin header. I added red and green circles in reference to the question below.





My question is, when connecting the pcb with attached relay board to in/out/DC...
1. Do I run two wires from each in/out jacks Tip lugs to their respective main board _and_ relay board pads? Or just one wire to the relay board pads.
2. Same for the DC jack. Two + and - wires coming from the jack, one to red _and_ one to green?

I just wanted to check so I can avoid trying to stuff two wires into pads or lugs if it's not necessary.

Thanks!

*EDIT* Regarding question 1, The pads in the red circles are for _ground_. Doy! Disregard question one, I figured it out. Whew, I _am_ rusty. Still curious about question 2 though.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 20, 2020)

You’ve got to run each + and - to the DC jack (so those dc breakout boards are handy here) but In and Out go just to the relay board.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 20, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> You’ve got to run each + and - to the DC jack (so those dc breakout boards are handy here) but In and Out go just to the relay board.


OK, that's what I needed to know, thanks! Oh yeah, I forgot about those DC breakout boards! I have a few of them floating around somewhere. Man, I can't believe I forgot this. ha.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 20, 2020)

All good man, like riding a bike! Haha


----------



## Jbanks (Dec 31, 2020)

Follow up question on wiring.  How do you wire the multiple in and out pads? Do you wire the main PCB to the relay PCB and then to the jacks? Use the ground wires on the main PCB?

thanks in advance.


----------



## jubal81 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jbanks said:


> Follow up question on wiring.  How do you wire the multiple in and out pads? Do you wire the main PCB to the relay PCB and then to the jacks? Use the ground wires on the main PCB?
> 
> thanks in advance.


Wire the 'out' from the first relay PCB to the 'in' on the next one. Connect one CTL pin to the other PCB for the 'channel select' mode to work.


----------



## Jbanks (Jan 1, 2021)

jubal81 said:


> Wire the 'out' from the first relay PCB to the 'in' on the next one. Connect one CTL pin to the other PCB for the 'channel select' mode to work.


Oh I’m just wiring it for bypass actually. Not switching. Do I just treat the Relay board as if it were a breakout board on a normal 3pdt switch?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 1, 2021)

Jbanks said:


> Oh I’m just wiring it for bypass actually. Not switching. Do I just treat the Relay board as if it were a breakout board on a normal 3pdt switch?


Yes, you’ve got the same pads on the relay board to do that.


----------

